# Adobe Patch Update



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Adobe kicked off today’s Patch Tuesday barrage with a monster update for Acrobat and Reader patching dozens of remote code execution vulnerabilities, along with the near-customary Flash Player update addressing a handful of critical flaws.

https://threatpost.com/adobe-patches-flash-player-56-bugs-in-reader-and-acrobat/128876/


----------

